# Haley Williams: Still a psychopath



## Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

*UPDATE 2; Paramore is NOT still together. All the speculation it was not a split was false*   



In response to:




> Over the past 6 years, our band has been through some of the most intense and incredible experiences of our lives. None of these things have been without trial. We've worked so hard to get to where we are and the fact that you are all still here with us says something about you that we will never be able to truly understand. You have stuck with us through thick and thin and we are so grateful. A couple of months ago, Josh and Zac let us know they would be leaving the band after our show in Orlando last Sunday. None of us were really shocked. For the last year it hasn't seemed as if they wanted to be around anymore. We want Josh and Zac to do something that makes them happy and if that isn't here with us, then we support them finding happiness elsewhere. But we never for a second thought about leaving any of this behind. We really hope that you can be encouraged by the fact that the three of us who are still here are ready to take on another chapter of our journey together. You have always been what keeps us going so why would we stop now? We want to stick by you. Knowing that we have a unified passion and a clear vision makes us feel stronger than ever.
> 
> The "blog" that was posted regarding everything that is going on with our band was a fake. We aren't sure who did it or why... And we aren't sure how they timed it this way. This is the first time that we have spoken out about what's going on and we wouldn't have released an official statement that important through a personal blog. So, we're sorry for any confusion and just to remain clear, this is the first time we have spoken out about this.
> 
> ...



ANNOUNCEMENT - Blog Detail - Paramore.net


Tetelestai: Josh and Zac's Exit Statement



those guys that used to be in paramore said:


> * Josh and Zac's Exit Statement *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds about right tbh, i think we all knew they were never really a grassroots band as such. Either way im not bothered, ive seen her boobies and was massively let down


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 22, 2010)

what a huge bitch.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 22, 2010)

She should just stick to taking her shirt off.

^And yes.


----------



## jkspawn (Dec 22, 2010)

This is why you shouldn't have a chick singer in a band.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, her pair weren't that great.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow that's some crazy stuff. Never knew any of that junk, granted I never really gave 2 shits about Paramore. Reading all that about her dad controlling everything just makes it even funnier that there is a topless picture of Hayley on the intertron  




All of the glory be to God,

-Splinter8451

 couldn't help myself.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 22, 2010)

^


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah what a bitch


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 22, 2010)

Its bad enough when an attractive bloke is the lead singer of a band, if its a woman...holy fuck. In the immortal words of Arnold, GET TO DE CHOPPAAHH.


----------



## Kavnar (Dec 22, 2010)

What the fuck is all that shit about her lyrics not representing the views of the band and the bible. I'm sure she wasn't homophobic either, but that goes against the word of god.
Anyway, sounds like they didn't really gel as a band, so in the long run it'll be better for the band and Hayley if they split.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 22, 2010)

Why does every thread about this band devolve into a discussion of her rack? That's probably why they quit


----------



## JamesM (Dec 22, 2010)

^I had high hopes, dude!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 22, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Why does every thread about this band devolve into a discussion of her rack? That's probably why they quit


Maybe her meager "offerings" are all that the band really had to offer?


I don't listen to them, but it is pretty funny for a band full of creeeeshuns to have pictures of their lead singers tits on the internet.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Dec 22, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> Maybe her meager "offerings" are all that the band really had to offer?
> 
> 
> I don't listen to them, but it is pretty funny for a band full of creeeeshuns to have pictures of their lead singers tits on the internet.



Tittuhs 4 Jeeezus!


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Why does every thread about this band devolve into a discussion of her rack? That's probably why they quit



+1 Ya'll have heard me rant on this enough times already

This thread gets another hour or two to get back onto the topic at-hand or it gets closed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> This thread gets another hour or two to get back onto the topic at-hand or it gets closed.



I'm sorreh Randeh  I'll try and divert the conversation back to its original topic 

Serious note being: A lot of shit was also said about the other remaining band members, how do you think both the label and those guys are going to retort?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 22, 2010)

Plug said:


> I'm sorreh Randeh  I'll try and divert the conversation back to its original topic
> 
> Serious note being: A lot of shit was also said about the other remaining band members, how do you think both the label and those guys are going to retort?


Even not caring at all about the band, I am interested to see how they'll all respond.


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

No problem, Plug. I get it... we're a buncha guys so it's fun to talk about tits. The issue here is that's pretty much a two second conversation we've had a MILLION times already that consists of "meh" or "yay! cool". There's no need to rehash that thread.

This, on the other hand... the real issue of drama-queen entities in a band and how the "fame monster" can pull them apart, that's a bit more intriguing and something with enough dimension to warrant a discussion here. 

To this specific article, it really is telling how quick it is that the female vocalist becomes the center of attention IMMEDIATELY. Lord, look at No Doubt... they had the "Don't speak" video all about how everyone wanted them to sell-out by making Gwen the face of the band, so they lasted co-equal for about one album and then she was catapulted to being the "face" of the band and then she left them for a solo gig. Look at Evanescence and the whole "Everybody's Fool" thing and then she pretty much fired the whole fucking band, pursued continuing on with the name and/or a solo thing. It's a pretty constant theme and it blows. 

EDIT: Excuse me, I was thinking of "Going Under". She was already clearly a self-centered cunt by the time "Everybody's Fool" was out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> To this specific article, it really is telling how quick it is that the female vocalist becomes the center of attention IMMEDIATELY. Lord, look at No Doubt... they had the "Don't speak" video all about how everyone wanted them to sell-out by making Gwen the face of the band, so they lasted co-equal for about one album and then she was catapulted to being the "face" of the band and then she left them for a solo gig. Look at Evanescence and the whole "Everybody's Fool" thing and then she pretty much fired the whole fucking band, pursued continuing on with the name and/or a solo thing. It's a pretty constant theme and it blows.
> 
> EDIT: Excuse me, I was thinking of "Going Under". She was already clearly a self-centered cunt by the time "Everybody's Fool" was out.





I am not surprised in this least to learn that Hayley is the Amy Lee of Paramore.


----------



## Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

^ totally agreed, the only female fronted band i can think of that doesnt seem to have that ethic is To-Mera or to a lesser Extent The Birthday Massacre. Both the bands are pretty indie though, given the chance of fame and spotlight who knows what would happen.

A lot of the 'hate' seemed to direct itself toward Williams' father. You recon it could be a case of pushy parents also? I know the band is very religious but could there be some correlation between that and the reason why her father went on tour with them. I'd imagine that would cause a lot of tension.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> To this specific article, it really is telling how quick it is that the female vocalist becomes the center of attention IMMEDIATELY. Lord, look at No Doubt... they had the "Don't speak" video all about how everyone wanted them to sell-out by making Gwen the face of the band, so they lasted co-equal for about one album and then she was catapulted to being the "face" of the band and then she left them for a solo gig. Look at Evanescence and the whole "Everybody's Fool" thing and then she pretty much fired the whole fucking band, pursued continuing on with the name and/or a solo thing. It's a pretty constant theme and it blows.
> 
> EDIT: Excuse me, I was thinking of "Going Under". She was already clearly a self-centered cunt by the time "Everybody's Fool" was out.



It seems that happens with every mainstream band with a female singer, you're right. I never really even looked at it that way. 

What's crazy about this situation is that the shit started before the band even got off their feet because of the parents. I mean, I guess Hayley told her dad hey I'm in this band and then BAM the dad saw a way for her to get famous so he started controlling everything and got her a manager?  those details in the story are kinda vague but it seems like they did some basement jamming for a few months and then Hayley's parents pushed her into the big business side of music and shoved the band aside. 

At that point the band shoulda just moved on I guess 

Moral of the story is if you're gonna have a female vocalist then you either need to be a metal band (Arch Enemy) or she has to be too ugly and untalented to outshine the band


----------



## PeteyG (Dec 22, 2010)

A very big pull and attraction to Paramore is the how much they appear to care about and reward their fans, thus the whole thing of developing the band as a grassroots effort. It gives the band far greater longevity.

As such I'm getting a significant level of amusement from the amount of butt hurt that the hardcore fans who got into it for this reason are evidently feeling, and how many of them are becoming rabid dogs against the defectors that are Josh and Zac Farro. For example...



> How could you do this to us? To your fans, the people who adore you and are in inspired by you. To your friends, because you must have been friends with Hayley and Jeremy. And not even the statement, the past few years of pretending to be happy and pretending that everything was great ):. Why would you do such a thing. I was devastated when you guys left, but that is nothing compared to how I feel now.



This is a comment taken from the now ex-guitarists blog, and really I'm amused, but also want to grab the person and loudly let them know that this is how the business works, and if they want to follow a band who are honest and sincere, then they should follow one who run their band as a business.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2010)

I actually think Hayley Williams is a moderately talented singer and a poor lyricist.

She seems to base her voice on Katy Perry and Claudio Sanchez these days - get your own voice bitch.


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

Plug said:


> ^ totally agreed, the only female fronted band i can think of that doesnt seem to have that ethic is To-Mera or to a lesser Extent The Birthday Massacre. Both the bands are pretty indie though, given the chance of fame and spotlight who knows what would happen.
> 
> A lot of the 'hate' seemed to direct itself toward Williams' father. You recon it could be a case of pushy parents also? I know the band is very religious but could there be some correlation between that and the reason why her father went on tour with them. I'd imagine that would cause a lot of tension.



You're probably onto something there, for sure. The reason you see a lot of exceptions to this in Indie bands is because they're doing a lot of their marketing and stuff on their own. Unless they're comfortable with whoring out their front-person for attention (which even some indie bands are), you've got ~4-5 dudes that have just as much say as anyone else and would probably prefer to keep it a group effort.

The other part you're probably spot on about is management, even more specifically, parents pimping out their kids (in this case, and several others, daughters). You'll remember Jessica Simpson's dad talking about how great her rack was, Lindsay Lohan's mom pushing her despite the fact her life was falling apart from it, Drew Barrymore addicted to coke before she was even a true-teenager because her mom was trying to keep her "buddying up" to people in the business, and so on. It's not a stretch to think that Hayley's dad was behind a lot of this.


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually think Hayley Williams is a moderately talented singer and a poor lyricist.
> 
> She seems to base her voice on Katy Perry and Claudio Sanchez these days - get your own voice bitch.



 True.

I really like Paramore, musically. Given, it always felt kinda mindless and this drama leaves a bad taste in my mouth about it, but the music was fun... some of the part-work had some unique hooks to it, etc.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 22, 2010)

The best part of that statement for me was the insight into Paramore's beginnings with their record label. It makes me wonder how many other bands are following strategies like that.


----------



## baboisking (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow. This is really saddening.

I'll never be able to look at Paramore in a the same light again.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 22, 2010)

Between this and my own personal experiences, I doubt I'll ever work with a female singer. If that makes me sexist, then guilty as charged.

Seriously though, I've had a female singer..... WHO KNEW NOTHING ABOUT MUSIC......ask us to do covers of songs that clearly have electronica in the background and we were just a regular 5 piece band. And when there was a particularly hard bassline that my buddy Jeff couldn't nail off the top of his head, the bitch started complaining to everybody about how bad he sucks. Really? The man has been playing bass since you were still gliding through the hole in your dad's condom. Yet you wanna bitch about his apparent lack of talent?


/tangent

It seems to me that there were many red flags here that didn't get noticed. I'm sorry but if I have to talk to your manager about things instead of you regarding a band that we're all supposed to be in, I'm leaving. From day one there clearly was no intention of Hayley working with the rest of the guys and wtf is up with her dad following her around on tour? From the statement there seems to be some butthurt coming from the statement due to the "breakup" as well...


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 22, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Between this and my own personal experiences, I doubt I'll ever work with a female singer. If that makes me sexist, then guilty as charged.



For quite some time, I had really wanted to start a symphonic band with, of course, a female singer. However, every time I found one, they tried to act as if they're just as good a vocalist as Tarja when all they really had was her diva attitude that you can smell a mile away. It's been really fucking disheartening, and it's pushed me to the point where I just want to do something else musically. 

I don't think it makes anyone sexist to not want to put up with a huge bitch.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 22, 2010)

I like how in the litany of things wrong with the situation, the lyricist writing something which might be seen to contradict the Bible* is up there with "being treated like shit" and "not really being a band." Strange priorities.

*(The good lord frowns on your word-play! Except when he's talking about not suffering witches to live. Or about creating the world in seven days. Then he's being metaphorical. You're not allowed to metaphor, puny humans.)


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd find it extremely hard to work with female musicians, especially in metal and even more especially if they are attractive and EVEN MORE SO if they play guitar. Why? Because my peepee would be struggling not to attack them. :[ I just couldn't put myself under that stressful situation, plus most of my time wouldn't be spent on writing and playing music.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 22, 2010)

A lot of the reason they appealed to me first was because they were actually put out there as a band, no just Hayley. I didn't know her name for the longest time. Kind of lame knowing how it was the whole time.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 22, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually think Hayley Williams is a moderately talented singer and a poor lyricist.
> 
> She seems to base her voice on Katy Perry and Claudio Sanchez these days - get your own voice bitch.


 

i posted my tits on the web and i liked it!
even though my nips are non exsisten.

i was a bitch to my band just to try it!
my red hair makes me look like a dip shit.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> You're probably onto something there, for sure. The reason you see a lot of exceptions to this in Indie bands is because they're doing a lot of their marketing and stuff on their own. Unless they're comfortable with whoring out their front-person for attention (which even some indie bands are), you've got ~4-5 dudes that have just as much say as anyone else and would probably prefer to keep it a group effort.
> 
> The other part you're probably spot on about is management, even more specifically, parents pimping out their kids (in this case, and several others, daughters). You'll remember Jessica Simpson's dad talking about how great her rack was, Lindsay Lohan's mom pushing her despite the fact her life was falling apart from it, Drew Barrymore addicted to coke before she was even a true-teenager because her mom was trying to keep her "buddying up" to people in the business, and so on. It's not a stretch to think that Hayley's dad was behind a lot of this.


 

hahaha. dude dont you have a girl singer for your band?


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

She's my sister, so I'm allowed to lock her in the closet if she complains too much.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 22, 2010)

OT, but Randy, you always have such hilarious avatars.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 22, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Between this and my own personal experiences, I doubt I'll ever work with a female singer. If that makes me sexist, then guilty as charged.
> 
> Seriously though, I've had a female singer..... WHO KNEW NOTHING ABOUT MUSIC......ask us to do covers of songs that clearly have electronica in the background and we were just a regular 5 piece band. And when there was a particularly hard bassline that my buddy Jeff couldn't nail off the top of his head, the bitch started complaining to everybody about how bad he sucks. Really? The man has been playing bass since you were still gliding through the hole in your dad's condom. Yet you wanna bitch about his apparent lack of talent?
> 
> ...


 
the first time i tried to play live, my sister was going to sing. i was going to be on lead guitar. my dad on bass, my bro on drums, my friend/guitar teacher monte on guitar. we wear allowed 5 songs wich was perfect cause that left 1 song per person. we were all going to be respectful to the other player abilities and not try to pull some really hard songs for any one. now i have sung pleanty of times, i find nailing a guitar riff more difficult than singing my version of a song. i asked my sister to do guerilla radio, no. edisons medacine? no. renegade? no. turns out she was only willing to sing pat benetar songs. i like pat but.......hmmmm. girl singers + stage= shitty music and drama.

except randy's band.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky (Dec 22, 2010)

Guys this is fake. You do know that right?! Lol...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> She was already clearly a self-centered cunt by the time "Everybody's Fool" was out.



I was honestly shocked to see Mr. Niceguy use the C word. You must hate her something awful.


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

Razzy said:


> OT, but Randy, you always have such hilarious avatars.



Why, thank you. You've got a rather sexy avatar yourself.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 22, 2010)

ChrisOfTheSky said:


> Guys this is fake. You do know that right?! Lol...


 
What makes you think it's fake?


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 22, 2010)

^^ no way man. girls really do fuck up bands, that is not fake. her tits were regretably not fake either. ohhh you must have ment their talent as a band was fake. ok, i get it.

dammit buy the time poted my comment there was already three comments.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky (Dec 22, 2010)

/facepalm 

ANNOUNCEMENT - Blog Detail - Paramore.net


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I was honestly shocked to see Mr. Niceguy use the C word. You must hate her something awful.



I've spent too much time with very angry, very drunk women with foul mouths, in my time. I also have a girlfriend who grew up in a household where football was religion.  It seems its rubbed off a little.


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

ChrisOfTheSky said:


> /facepalm
> 
> ANNOUNCEMENT - Blog Detail - Paramore.net



That actually pisses me off more.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2010)

What so now that the Farro Bros release a statement saying how Paramore released false information they claim their blog was fake?

I smell bullshit.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 22, 2010)

paramore was never worth 2 shits any way. but they did give us a good thread to talk about.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky (Dec 22, 2010)

Wait wait. Found a new video. Despite what Paramore said, turns out it's real


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> I've spent too much time with very angry, very drunk women with foul mouths, in my time. I also have a girlfriend who grew up in a household where football was religion.  It seems its rubbed off a little.



I think I'm even more shocked knowing that you got it from Amanda


----------



## Razzy (Dec 22, 2010)

Edit:


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 22, 2010)

i couldn't pay attention to anything other than his lip ring.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 22, 2010)

ChrisOfTheSky said:


> Wait wait. Found a new video. Despite what Paramore said, turns out it's real




Man, it seems like Hayley is REALLY trying to cover that up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Man, it seems like Hayley is REALLY trying to cover that up.





Scar Symmetry said:


> What so now that the Farro Bros release a statement saying how Paramore released false information they claim their blog was fake?
> 
> I smell bullshit.



It would seem that we are in agreement


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think I'm even more shocked knowing that you got it from Amanda



Booze+Gameday+Alabama losing = A very petite woman with language like you've never heard


----------



## Razzy (Dec 22, 2010)

Dude, what's with all the hilarious thread title changing?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2010)

Randy man you kill me


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Dude, what's with all the hilarious thread title changing?



It's the last time I'm changing the title, goddammit.  Whether they're together, apart, changing format to a grindgore band, etc. Haley Williams is still nuts.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 22, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually think Hayley Williams is a moderately talented singer and a poor lyricist.
> 
> She seems to base her voice on Katy Perry and Claudio Sanchez these days - get your own voice bitch.



Lolwut.

Paramore released their first album in 05, and Katy Perry didn't release One of the Boys until 08. Her voice really hasn't changed since then, so I don't know where you're getting that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 22, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Lolwut.
> 
> Paramore released their first album in 05, and Katy Perry didn't release One of the Boys until 08. Her voice really hasn't changed since then, so I don't know where you're getting that.



I'm not a Paramore fan but I listen to the radio occasionally and whenever I hear 'Playing God' to me it sounds like a blend of those two artists. Katy Perry does a very specific thing with her voice that Williams copies on this song and some of the note choices (and in fact the delivery) in the chorus are identical to Sanchez.

Just my opinion bro


----------



## Harry (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm other thread is locked.
While I'm here, I have to say Zac is a phenomenal drummer in the live situation. 
His said before he's influenced by Dave Grohl and it definitely shows in his exceptional technique, power and precision.
Josh and Zac were definitely the two members that brought stuff to the band that really make some Paramore songs enjoyable to me.
Hayley is a terrible lyricist at best, so I tend to ignore the lyrics and listen more to the delivery of the vocals instead.
She was a great vocalist when I saw her live. Unfortunately never got to see Josh as he was busy organizing his wedding (that definitely reinforced his growing lack of interest of being a part of the band).

It's really good to see Josh come out with something so honest.
Remains to be seen if Hayley will do the same. My guess is probably not though, don't think she has the balls to do it.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 22, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm not a Paramore fan but I listen to the radio occasionally and whenever I hear 'Playing God' to me it sounds like a blend of those two artists. Katy Perry does a very specific thing with her voice that Williams copies on this song and some of the note choices (and in fact the delivery) in the chorus are identical to Sanchez.
> 
> Just my opinion bro


 
what he was trying to point out is that Paramore were an active band, and recording YEARS before Katy Perry. Making your opinion of one copying the other an impossibility.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 22, 2010)

xCaptainx said:


> what he was trying to point out is that Paramore were an active band, and recording YEARS before Katy Perry. Making your opinion of one copying the other an impossibility.



Exactly


----------



## Kali Yuga (Dec 23, 2010)

Good riddance!


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, who knew stage dads could be more evil than stage mothers?

I have a feeling this is how the band "Halestorm" acts as well.


I wonder how many artists on Atlantic are actually "real."


----------



## DLG (Dec 23, 2010)

where can I find these pictures of her breasts mentioned in the thread?


----------



## drmosh (Dec 23, 2010)

who the fuck are paramore and why is this such big news? Never even heard of the band.


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 23, 2010)

drmosh said:


> who the fuck are paramore and why is this such big news? Never even heard of the band.


They released an album a few years ago that went platinum in the US (as well as gold in the UK, Canada, Australia, etc.) and had a lot of Grammy buzz.


----------



## PeteyG (Dec 23, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> I wonder how many artists on Atlantic are actually "real."



The question isn't that, but really how many supposed legitimately grassroots bands are as they seem.

The music business is active to make one thing, money, and they sure as hell know how to make it by exploiting every single demographic that they can, including the relatively cynical and passionate group that is 'rebellious teenagers' who care whether they are listening to bands who mean what they sing, who have worked hard to get where they are, and who care about nothing as much as the music. Paramore is a perfect example of the business pulling the strings with a band so as to dupe the audience this way.

And yes, Hayley Williams is a total psycho hose beast.


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 23, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> The question isn't that, but really how many supposed legitimately grassroots bands are as they seem.
> 
> The music business is active to make one thing, money, and they sure as hell know how to make it by exploiting every single demographic that they can, including the relatively cynical and passionate group that is 'rebellious teenagers' who care whether they are listening to bands who mean what they sing, who have worked hard to get where they are, and who care about nothing as much as the music. Paramore is a perfect example of the business pulling the strings with a band so as to dupe the audience this way.
> 
> And yes, Hayley Williams is a total psycho hose beast.


Actually, the whole "label starting a band then making them appear genuine" is very common and has been for years.

A lot of the "true" bands of yesteryear were bands like this. Hell, what happens also is a band gets a following, then is changed by a label to be what the label wants once they get signed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 23, 2010)

damnit i go to sleep for a few hours and i miss a ton of awesome title changes 

Any more news on this whilst i have been napping? 

Is hayley really the second coming of christ? 

Have the 2 brothers joined Creed yet? 

Have hundreds of distraught teen paramore fans threw themselves into the sea?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 23, 2010)

xCaptainx said:


> what he was trying to point out is that Paramore were an active band, and recording YEARS before Katy Perry. Making your opinion of one copying the other an impossibility.



I don't see how considering that the tracks I've heard from Paramore before this one never incoporated this style of singing.

Think about what you're saying, it's not an impossibility at all.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't see how considering that the tracks I've heard from Paramore before this one never incoporated this style of singing.
> 
> Think about what you're saying, it's not an impossibility at all.



I don't hear any vocal styling in Playing God that I haven't heard in another song of theirs before.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 23, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I don't hear any vocal styling in Playing God that I haven't heard in another song of theirs before.



It's just my opinion man, we don't have to agree


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's just my opinion man, we don't have to agree



OH, BUT WE DO!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> Why, thank you. You've got a rather sexy avatar yourself.



Thanks!


I can't believe we all care this much about Paramore


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 23, 2010)

Its just music. Who cares?

Nothing I read is going to stop me from listening to the music I do.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 23, 2010)

I still would.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 23, 2010)

xCaptainx said:


> what he was trying to point out is that Paramore were an active band, and recording YEARS before Katy Perry. Making your opinion of one copying the other an impossibility.



Just for the record, Katy Perry released a record in 2001 as Katheryn Hudson. Thats not to say that her first record was like what she does now.


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Nothing I read is going to stop me from listening to the music I do.



Same here, but music is a "package deal" for a lotta people. If they thought their favorite band was a "real band" that ground it out from the bottom up to get where they are, only to find out the singer (and only the singer) was signed to a major label before anything of substance even existed and the purpose of their existence was "sell, sell, sell"... that could impact their desire to continue listening. YMMV


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2010)

God damnit... I actually read this shit.


----------



## Vletrmx (Dec 23, 2010)

So Paramore is a Christian band. Huh.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> Same here, but music is a "package deal" for a lotta people. If they thought their favorite band was a "real band" that ground it out from the bottom up to get where they are, only to find out the singer (and only the singer) was signed to a major label before anything of substance even existed and the purpose of their existence was "sell, sell, sell"... that could impact their desire to continue listening. YMMV


 
I never really liked Paramore due to them selling out a venue, getting it busted by the fire marshals, and canceling several shows my band was gonna play. More to the point, though, is that I think while the layman listener may not fault them for it, anyone who's struggled to make a band successful would probably resent Paramore's (or any other bands') rise to fame in such a tricky way.


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2010)

Excellent point.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 23, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> paramore was never worth 2 shits any way. but they did give us a good thread to talk about.



That's like me saying "Fuck you, all your music sucks." There's no need to rip on Paramore especially if you've never even listened to them. 

I think Paramore is awesome. If you gave their first 2 CDs a listen, I DARE you to not headbang at some point or another. They are catchy as hell, have *EXTREMELY talented songwriting skills* given their age, a SOLID powerful pop drummer and really creative melodies. That's why their name and situation is recognized on this forum.

This whole press release from Zac and Josh is totally totally insane. But it all sounds very honest and true. I'll bet its SO hard to maintain a band with a chick singer and still be a "band" and viewed as a band and not "The Hayley Williams Project." That's one of the things I liked about them so much, is Hayley always always said "I will never go solo. Paramore is a band. Everyone is just as important." To me that was refreshing, new, and original. Granted there are *some* bands that can pull this off (Flyleaf, The Cranberries, Joydrop...okay thats about it.) But for a power-pop rock band, it was refreshing.

Paramore is now officially fucked. They are going to spiral downhill REAL quick, and Hayley and her managers and father are probably going to push for her to go solo real soon. It sucks that is had to turn out this way, but as my friend called it 5 months back, "Paramore will never put out another record ever again." They are way too huge now and with all the fame and publicity and pushing and shoving going on with the label, taking full advantage of how young they are, combined with the fact that Hayley got 100% of the attention all the time, someones bound to lose their damn mind and quit.

I really really enjoyed Paramore's first two CD's, and the song "Careful" from their new CD (every other song was meh imo). Not to mention they were SPECTACULAR live, very tight and VERY powerful. I had suspected they were fabricated all along, and now that this is confirmed, it won't change my opinion on the music they put out. Good music is good music, whatever sounds good to my ears, I will enjoy, without any drama in the back of my mind. Too bad they won't be putting out any more music


----------



## british beef (Dec 23, 2010)

So from what im gathering these guys were for lack of a better word "hired guns". In that position I'd act like a hired gun, treat it like a business and do my job until I could get another one. At the end of the day paramore are at the point where its a brand name and she's the face of the brand, like it or not thats the way it works and that's the reason these guys were getting paid. The music business is a horrible, corrupt business and if you want to make money you should be prepared to shut up and do your job. Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 23, 2010)

british beef said:


> So from what im gathering these guys were for lack of a better word "hired guns". In that position I'd act like a hired gun, treat it like a business and do my job until I could get another one. At the end of the day paramore are at the point where its a brand name and she's the face of the brand, like it or not thats the way it works and that's the reason these guys were getting paid. The music business is a horrible, corrupt business and if you want to make money you should be prepared to shut up and do your job. Just my opinion anyway.


 
From my understanding of the situation, the brothers essentially founded the band. Had it not been for them jamming in their basement, Paramore would never have started. Instead it'd be 'Hayley Williams and the Guys' or maybe something more Christ-like. Ha. 

If a band that I started got HUGE, and I started getting treated like some dude they just hired, I'd be pissed. It's not like the label handed those guys sheet music and said, "play this live". They, along with the others, _created_ that music. It's as much theirs as it is anyone elses.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 23, 2010)

british beef said:


> So from what im gathering these guys were for lack of a better word "hired guns". In that position I'd act like a hired gun, treat it like a business and do my job until I could get another one. At the end of the day paramore are at the point where its a brand name and she's the face of the brand, like it or not thats the way it works and that's the reason these guys were getting paid. The music business is a horrible, corrupt business and if you want to make money you should be prepared to shut up and do your job. Just my opinion anyway.



I agree with you fully on this. While I give them props for starting the band and I do understand their frustration with wanting to be given more credit, at the same time they are too young to understand that this is a job, and they are extremely fortunate to be making millions by playing on stage. They've never had real jobs and don't understand how lucky they were. they'll realize it later, and regret it. Real world's gonna bite them in the ass!


----------



## british beef (Dec 23, 2010)

The Reverend said:


> From my understanding of the situation, the brothers essentially founded the band. Had it not been for them jamming in their basement, Paramore would never have started. Instead it'd be 'Hayley Williams and the Guys' or maybe something more Christ-like. Ha.
> 
> If a band that I started got HUGE, and I started getting treated like some dude they just hired, I'd be pissed. It's not like the label handed those guys sheet music and said, "play this live". They, along with the others, _created_ that music. It's as much theirs as it is anyone elses.



But they wouldn't have made their money if it wasn't marketed towards her. Pure and simple, they got big and left their own band. If they'd formed and gone about things properly and got management themselves maybe things would be different but essentially they were handed a golden egg in the form of hayley williams. I mean fuck it, for that kind of money I'd write the music and play backstage where no-one could see me.


----------



## megano28 (Dec 23, 2010)

what's this about people seeing her rack? send me a pm with the link guys 

seriously though, what did they expect with a girl in control?


----------



## Dan (Dec 23, 2010)

RaceCar said:


> I agree with you fully on this. While I give them props for starting the band and I do understand their frustration with wanting to be given more credit, at the same time they are too young to understand that this is a job, and they are extremely fortunate to be making millions by playing on stage. They've never had real jobs and don't understand how lucky they were. they'll realize it later, and regret it. Real world's gonna bite them in the ass!



Why should they be treated like second class hired help when they formed the band and write the music? Yes they are VERY fortunate for what they have, but at the same time i bet they have earned FAR less than Haley all because of pushy parents and labels.

If anything i can see them starting another band and getting just as much exposure.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 23, 2010)

british beef said:


> But they wouldn't have made their money if it wasn't marketed towards her. Pure and simple, they got big and left their own band. If they'd formed and gone about things properly and got management themselves maybe things would be different but essentially they were handed a golden egg in the form of hayley williams. I mean fuck it, for that kind of money I'd write the music and play backstage where no-one could see me.


 
I'm honestly not so sure. The appeal of Paramore isn't 100% Hayley Williams. It is for us nasty guys, but I can't think of many hetero girls going crazy for her. It's not Jonny Craig from Chiodos or Oli Sykes (that fag) from BMTH where girls go nuts for the cute guy in a band.

I would very much rather get credit for making great music. If these guys really just wanted to make money writing music, they could get jobs as songwriters. They wouldn't have to tour, and be away from their families, and they'd still be gettin' paid.

If you just wanna make money off music, start writing beats and selling them to wannabe Houston rappers


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 23, 2010)

Plug said:


> Why should they be treated like second class hired help when they formed the band and write the music? Yes they are VERY fortunate for what they have, but at the same time i bet they have earned FAR less than Haley all because of pushy parents and labels.
> 
> If anything i can see them starting another band and getting just as much exposure.



I don't think they would have gotten any exposure without Hayley. They'd be delusional if they think they'd be where they are now without Hayley.


----------



## british beef (Dec 23, 2010)

Plug said:


> Why should they be treated like second class hired help when they formed the band and write the music? Yes they are VERY fortunate for what they have, but at the same time i bet they have earned FAR less than Haley all because of pushy parents and labels.
> 
> If anything i can see them starting another band and getting just as much exposure.



They've still earned more than they would of without her. Its sad, its unfortunate but no amount of bitching will change that now for them. It was the pushy parents and management that got them the fame in the first place. It's extremely unfair that they probably get paid less but if they're writing the music then I'm sure they get royalties as songwriters else they're very stupid and green to the music business. Major labels are interested in people like hayley, vocalists are the centerpoint of 99% of all popular music, its the way it works. Sure she probably is a bitch and they may not of been dealt the fairest hand but business is business


----------



## Dan (Dec 23, 2010)

^ really? Their music is very very good for their age, you cant deny that. 

Maybe they wouldnt be as big as they are, that is true. But would you just take it if you had written all of these awesome songs and you wernt getting the right recognition and your label tried to fire you every 5 minutes?

Maybe you could deal with that, but i know for a fact id be pissed off and id want to leave. Maybe its not about the money for them? Maybe its about the music.


----------



## british beef (Dec 23, 2010)

The Reverend said:


> I'm honestly not so sure. The appeal of Paramore isn't 100% Hayley Williams. It is for us nasty guys, but I can't think of many hetero girls going crazy for her. It's not Jonny Craig from Chiodos or Oli Sykes (that fag) from BMTH where girls go nuts for the cute guy in a band.
> 
> I would very much rather get credit for making great music. If these guys really just wanted to make money writing music, they could get jobs as songwriters. They wouldn't have to tour, and be away from their families, and they'd still be gettin' paid.
> 
> If you just wanna make money off music, start writing beats and selling them to wannabe Houston rappers




If paramore came back with different band members, how many people who just casually check out the charts, buy the single and dont really delve too deep into the music they buy and listen to would actually care? And writing beats that actually make you money is NOWHERE near as easy as you make it out to be, crafting pop music and writing tracks that will make you millions is probably more difficult than writing a mathcore/djent/death metal song. The production is second to none, you have to place things in the right place so the hooks drop appropriatly and the right amount of times. I dont really like the squeaky clean pop, off the shelf chart music but I appreciate that it's some very well written polished music that is a lot harder than just "making a beat".


----------



## -One- (Dec 23, 2010)

I dunno, I've always found it easier to write simplistic and poppy music in 4/4 than off-the-wall mathcore in 19/32 with two highly syncopated guitars, a keyboard lead, and in-time vocals


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 23, 2010)

british beef said:


> And writing beats that actually make you money is NOWHERE near as easy as you make it out to be, crafting pop music and writing tracks that will make you millions is probably more difficult than writing a mathcore/djent/death metal song. The production is second to none, you have to place things in the right place so the hooks drop appropriatly and the right amount of times. I dont really like the squeaky clean pop, off the shelf chart music but I appreciate that it's some very well written polished music that is a lot harder than just "making a beat".



This is true. Writing a pop masterpiece that appeals to everyone takes a LOT of talent.


----------



## british beef (Dec 23, 2010)

-One- said:


> I dunno, I've always found it easier to write simplistic and poppy music in 4/4 than off-the-wall mathcore in 19/32 with two highly syncopated guitars, a keyboard lead, and in-time vocals



its easy to write simple but hard to write good simple that'll sell. It become less about creativity and more about finesse and wroking to a blueprint that I for one can't do very well. With more experimental music, it's so off the wall that you have free range to pretty much write want you want, pure artistic freedom where you don't have to make it appeal to anyone but yourself. Writing music where it has to appeal to your average joe to the point that they'll be humming it days and even years after hearing it takes a lot of talent. Yes it is easier to play but not easier to write.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2010)

Fuck me, I can't believe I read all of this. 

This will turn out exactly like Amy Lee and "Evanescence" where her band will all probably quit and start something else just like the previous band but the new chick singer won't be such a twat. Does "We Are The Fallen" ring any bells?


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 23, 2010)

1.i'm not surprised about this happening. paramore struck me as a "trainwreck waiting to happen" type of band.

also, "God is leading us somewhere greater"

enjoy your minimum wage job.

all jokes aside, paramore were a decent band, and it's kinda lame that they're shooting the shit back and forth.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Dec 23, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I can't believe we all care this much about Paramore



I'm not 100% sure that the band is Paramore is the primary point of interest here: it is more than likely the horrific story that encompasses this diva's rise to fame.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 23, 2010)

I honestly don't get why we care that much about the inner poop of a pop/rock band with a hot redhead singer.Fame comes with a price no suprise here.Like the fakeness of the rock attitude.Come on..Daddy managing and threating band members?

One question:..Would we devote 4 fucking pages if for example Madder Mortem lost two members of the line-up or her singer was a diva?..Sorry i forgot..She is a chubby raven not a hot redhead..


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 23, 2010)

british beef said:


> Yes it is easier to play but not easier to write.



So you're really saying that you think it would be less challenging to write a AAL song than a Paramore song? 

I get that you are saying it's not as easy as some would make it out to be, but saying it's that much easier is a pretty good stretch...


----------



## AcousticMinja (Dec 23, 2010)

I personally don't think there should be a "face" of any band. A band is a band. A group of people. Everyone should get credited equally. Another reason why I hate major labels...


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 23, 2010)

JoeyBTL said:


> So you're really saying that you think it would be less challenging to write a AAL song than a Paramore song?
> 
> I get that you are saying it's not as easy as some would make it out to be, but saying it's that much easier is a pretty good stretch...



There is a huge difference between writing something to show off musical chops and writing something that appeals to a really wide range of people both musically and lyrically.


----------



## Antimatter (Dec 23, 2010)

I seriously doubt Tosin writes the things he does for AAL to 'show off'


----------



## Necris (Dec 23, 2010)

Some of Tosin's riffs and solos are borderline, but I'm pretty sure why Tosin writes what he does has nothing to do with Haley Williams being a psychopath. Despite not knowing anything about Paramore beyond their name I am really not surprised by this since, as has been mentioned before, this seems to happen with a lot of female fronted bands.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 23, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> I seriously doubt Tosin writes the things he does for AAL to 'show off'



Agreed.

I know the styles of writing and the reasons they are written are much different, but I just can't agree that write a pop song that is supposed to appeal a wide range of people is more difficult. You can just tell how much thought goes into more complex songs compared to listening to a popular song that repeats the same exact parts 3 or 4 times in one song.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 23, 2010)

To clarify my statement about the beat thing: I write them for shitty Houston rappers. Yes, they are forgettable and formulaic, and none of the songs will win a Grammy, but it's much easier. I only have a basic grasp of music theory and I'm able to come up with tracks exactly like some mindless, D-list pop-rapper would have. Meanwhile, trying to wrap my head around Meshuggah's music literally gives me headaches. 

More OT, though, I really hate Paramore, so I'm not sure why I'm defending those dudes. I guess that had I been in their position, I'd be pissed as hell too. There are countless other pop-rock bands just as big or bigger than Paramore that DON'T have Hayley as a vocalist.

Imagine a guy's voice over the tracks, same notes, same lyrics. Would you still like the music?


----------



## johnythehero (Dec 23, 2010)

The Reverend said:


> Imagine a guy's voice over the tracks, same notes, same lyrics. Would you still like the music?


 Funney as soon as I read that I put the singer for panic at the disco in hayleys place and it sounded damn near the same


----------



## Xaios (Dec 23, 2010)

AcousticMinja said:


> I personally don't think there should be a "face" of any band. A band is a band. A group of people. Everyone should get credited equally. Another reason why I hate major labels...



Part of the deception is that the label and marketing probably went out of their way to surrepticiously make Hayley the unofficial "face" of the band whilst simultaneously APPEARING to be striving for just the opposite, having the band appear as equals. That way they got the sales that come from having a, ahem, highly boinkable babe for a singer as well as the support from the grassroots indie rock movement, essentially giving them "cred" for seeming as if they were actively trying to maintain their artistic integrity by not appearing as though they were trying to squeeze every dime from their marketability. It's really pretty ingenious and seemed to work quite well until the band members blew the whistle on the whole thing. I don't think any of us would have been the wiser if a member of the band hadn't explicitly stated how the band was *actually* formed.

In essence, they were trying to have their cake and eat it to. And they did. Until mister drummer boy revealed that THE CAKE IS A LIE!


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 23, 2010)

RaceCar said:


> That's like me saying "Fuck you, all your music sucks." There's no need to rip on Paramore especially if you've never even listened to them.
> 
> I think Paramore is awesome. If you gave their first 2 CDs a listen, I DARE you to not headbang at some point or another. They are catchy as hell, have *EXTREMELY talented songwriting skills* given their age, a SOLID powerful pop drummer and really creative melodies. That's why their name and situation is recognized on this forum.
> 
> ...


 
doesn;t your sig say "dont take anything to seriously. its just life."?

dont get your panties in a wad. and its not like saying fuck you your music sucks. its like saying their music was never worth listening to. infact their entire exsistance from the begining was a giant sell out. that is what give music a bad name. chill, parawhore sucks balls. its just life.


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 23, 2010)

Personally, I feel like music is far too subjective to make sweeping generalizations, or to accurately say something "sucks" (or, by the same logic, rocks) beyond one's own opinion.

Also, I would say that you can't fairly judge whether or not a band/artist's music is good (again, to you) without at least giving it a shot first. You may be right, and do in fact not enjoy it. But you might end up finding new music you DO like.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 23, 2010)

^^ understandable. my sis is a huge paramore fan. while they don't make me wanna kill myself (like metro station, shake, shake, shake, shake, shake, shake it) i still find their music as influential and original as britany spears and justin bieber.


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 23, 2010)

Fair enough, though the only other thing I want to say on that note is that music doesn't necessarily have to be particularly influential or original to be enjoyable (however, those things obviously help).

For instance, I don't find Steel Panther to be influential or original at all, but find them extremely entertaining.

But hey, we all like different things for any number of various reasons.


----------



## Harry (Dec 23, 2010)

RaceCar said:


> I agree with you fully on this. While I give them props for starting the band and I do understand their frustration with wanting to be given more credit, at the same time they are too young to understand that this is a job, and they are extremely fortunate to be making millions by playing on stage. They've never had real jobs and don't understand how lucky they were. they'll realize it later, and regret it. Real world's gonna bite them in the ass!



I really don't think any of them are millionaires
The band signed a 360 deal, and in a 360 deal, you give a percentage of any type of income you make to the label in exchange for the label funding tours, promotion and marketing
There was a video of Hayley's apartment, and while she is definitely living comfortably, unless you've sold records like Metallica, Iron Maiden, Pink Floyd, or Madonna or you're Lady Gaga, Katy Perry, you're not going to be rich in this line of work.
There's a video where Hayley shows off her apartment, and while she's definitely living comfortably, it just looks like the home of any middle class person. Doesn't even look like she cracks the 100 grand a year income barrier

I think unless Josh and Zac ever become involved in projects that become big, they'll probably be having to work day jobs fairly soon on the side.


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 23, 2010)

Harry said:


> I really don't think any of them are millionaires
> The band signed a 360 deal, and in a 360 deal, you give a percentage of any type of income you make to the label in exchange for the label funding tours, promotion and marketing
> There was a video of Hayley's apartment, and while she is definitely living comfortably, unless you've sold records like Metallica, Iron Maiden, Pink Floyd, or Madonna or you're Lady Gaga, Katy Perry, you're not going to be rich in this line of work.
> There's a video where Hayley shows off her apartment, and while she's definitely living comfortably, it just looks like the home of any middle class person. Doesn't even look like she cracks the 100 grand a year income barrier
> ...



While you're mostly right, it really depends. They've sold more than enough records to be "rich", however, if you consider factors such as those described in this particular situation (the heavy amount of label involvement, as well as that of Hayley's parents/management) that would also play a large part.

Also, the way someone lives outwardly (or is portrayed to), isn't really a good gauge of how much money they may or may not be making.


----------



## Harry (Dec 23, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> While you're mostly right, it really depends. They've sold more than enough records to be "rich", however, if you consider factors such as those described in this particular situation (the heavy amount of label involvement, as well as that of Hayley's parents/management) that would also play a large part.
> 
> Also, the way someone lives outwardly (or is portrayed to), isn't really a good gauge of how much money they may or may not be making.



It seems a 360 deal is more geared towards keeping the artist afloat (hence with all the marketing, promotion and tour funding).
What the artist loses in financial reward, they have more "job security" as such because obviously in that situation it's just a lot easier for them to be able to score heaps and heaps of gigs.
Ultimately in today's world, being able to get marketed so well to get that fan base and being more secure is probably worth the fairly significant chunk of income the artists loses as the label gets something from all revenue streams.
Based on what I've read on 360 deals, it just seems like the band would most likely have been earning a decent middle class, above average American wage.
So definitely not rich, but if you're playing music and making more than the average American and not needing a day job you're in a good spot indeed.. Once you get to that level while playing rock music in this day and age, being rich probably isn't really a concern, as long as you're happy.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 23, 2010)

id be happy to get minimum wage for playing music


----------



## Miek (Dec 24, 2010)

Things I've learned from this thread:
-Paramore iswas a Christian band
-There exists a pair of tits I must now quest for


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 24, 2010)

Miek said:


> Things I've learned from this thread:
> -Paramore iswas a Christian band
> -There exists a pair of tits I must now quest for



Prepare for disappointment.


----------



## Miek (Dec 25, 2010)

I assure you, I am quite familiar with disappointment.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 25, 2010)

Miek said:


> I assure you, I am quite familiar with disappointment.




ZING!!!


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 25, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> There is a huge difference between writing something to show off musical chops and writing something that appeals to a really wide range of people both musically and lyrically.



Yeah, there's a difference. But which is more difficult? I believe that was the question.

Coming up with songs that "millions of people enjoy" is pure luck. There's thousands and thousands of people who write potential hits everyday, but will never see them break through for obvious reasons.


----------



## megano28 (Dec 25, 2010)

Miek said:


> Things I've learned from this thread:
> -Paramore iswas a Christian band
> -There exists a pair of tits I must now quest for


 

I found it as well...I must say, that was the biggest "celebrity nudes" let down ever...


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Dec 25, 2010)

this is insane XD
back in the day i was a scene kid
[shut up ]
and as you all know, it is mandatory to enjoy paramore if youre a scene kid.

so i did, i still do from time to time, plus hayley is sexy as hell.
i never knew she was knuckin futz tho.
i also never knew the other parts of the band were so religious 
eff.
that would have blew the band for me long ago hahaha

contrary to the majority opinion, i liked hayleys tits.
thats my 2 cents


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 25, 2010)

jaredowty said:


> Yeah, there's a difference. But which is more difficult? I believe that was the question.
> 
> Coming up with songs that "millions of people enjoy" is pure luck. There's thousands and thousands of people who write potential hits everyday, but will never see them break through for obvious reasons.



pure luck?

Max Martin production discography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



knowing how people will react to music is a skill. all you need to do is know what the majority of people like. sure, it's more of a business skill, but if you're getting into pop, it's less about the music and more about the gbusiness anyway.

writing music is not like playing the lottery, if your music is bad, there isn't a chance people will like it.

it's more difficult to write a song that will connect not because people are so different (they're actually quite the same)

its because good music thats simple is RIDICULOUSLY hard to write. if you could write a song with a very simple four chord progression that really captivates people and sells well, feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 25, 2010)

^^that was awesome. i dont think the lyrics from that paramore hit would fit in that progression though. i tried to dub it and it sounded like shitcycles. (a popcycle made of shit, yes they have a sound)^^

i dont think writting a top 10 hit song is pure luck, however, having a top 10 hit song is alot of luck and work.


----------



## Miek (Dec 25, 2010)

I feel that I should keep this thread up to date on my titpic journey.

I was prepared to be disappointed.

I wasn't.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 25, 2010)

boobs rule.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Dec 25, 2010)

^

most tr00f in this thread


----------

